# Anyone have experience with Aerosol Vapor Mist for leak testing



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Has anyone worked with this thing they had in Reeves Journal?

http://bit.ly/Reeves_AVM


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yes and when I leak it turns green in the bowl.. did you fail reading comprehension in school?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

We test with gasoline, 24h

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Correct


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Lots of help. Really tells me you guys are all so in the know. 

If you don't know what I'm talking about I'm better off not hearing anything from you.

I'm trying to find someone who has used this thing to find out how well it works.

Trolling because you are bored really does me no good, but I suppose you're having fun.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

warrnest said:


> Lots of help. Really tells me you guys are all so in the know.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about I'm better off not hearing anything from you.
> 
> ...


How dumb are ya bud? Call the people that make it and ask them! Duh




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

warrnest said:


> Lots of help. Really tells me you guys are all so in the know.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about I'm better off not hearing anything from you.
> 
> ...


you are the troll.now go away or post a proper intro if you are a licensed plumber...:laughing:


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

*Lots of Help...*

Thanks for the help with nothin.

I guess this group is a waste of time.

Just wanted to know who out there tried this thing for real.

Not the junk the factory puts out.

Yep, I'm dumb enough to ask questions about things I don't know about.

I guess you guys got nothing better to do than bust on people dumb enough to admit it.

I'm going away now.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

warrnest said:


> Thanks for the help with nothin.
> 
> I guess this group is a waste of time.
> 
> ...










bbye

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I like this one better


----------

